

Rebuttal to: I want to believe - swannodette
http://www.method-combination.net/blog/archives/2009/05/06/on-boggle-solver-performance.html

======
swannodette
Kudos to the writer for actually taking the time to do this. Yes it's only 20%
of C (in this particular metric), but to be 20% shy of the performance of C
and several orders of magnitude ahead of expressiveness... is there really
anything to talk about? ;)

P.S. I like C quite a bit. Languages should aspire to be so succinct.

